# hummingbird 360



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

im looking at the trolling motor mounted one because I don't like the transom mount and how high it sticks up. they have the bow trolling motor mounts to fit the Minnkota Utrex, Fortrex and the Maxxum, but not the terrova?? im sure theres got to be a way to set it up for the terrova. wondering if anyone know what's required to it.


----------



## rnvinc (Jan 14, 2015)

The 360 accessory clamps to the upper non-rotating shaft of the cable steer Trolling motors ... 

Terrova does not have a non-rotating shaft ... 
-----

The 360 ULTREX accessory mounts to the provided mounting holes in the transmission housing of the ULTREX Trolling motor ... 

Terrova does not provide mounting holes in the transmission housing ... 

Rickie


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ive been thinking about this and I think im going to fabricate a bracket off the starboard side by the helm for one of the trolling motor transducers. I cant see any reason why it wont work as long as the transducer sets below the hull and points forward.


----------



## ToadJunky10 (Mar 22, 2013)

As stupid as it sounds…could you find a transom mount trolling motor and take off the head/lower motor part leaving just the tube and mount it to your transom?? I think that would work no problem if you can clamp the motor mount to your transom?? (of course try and find a transom mount motor that won't work). could also probably clamp it any where on your boat


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ToadJunky10 said:


> As stupid as it sounds…could you find a transom mount trolling motor and take off the head/lower motor part leaving just the tube and mount it to your transom?? I think that would work no problem if you can clamp the motor mount to your transom?? (of course try and find a transom mount motor that won't work). could also probably clamp it any where on your boat


 not a bad idea. I happen to have a transom mount I don't use anymore. have to check this out.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

One of my sorriest investment was the transom mount 360. Other guys rave about them but after 4 years of ownership I am not impressed. I have adjusted settings until blue in face but still is not up to my expectations.

Biggest disappointment is it is still guessing game is THAT a fish or not. Garmin panoptix takes the guessing game out of it. When I see what I am looking for on panoptix screen I KNOW its fish.

If you have seen a 360 in action on a friends boat and are impressed feel free to ignore my opinion. I got snookered in by watching all the on-line videos. Consider too that everyone's on water search tactics vary. So what does not impress me may be just what you want for your application.


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

I think the 360 is good for finding structure ( logs stumps rocks culverts ) I agree not so good finding fish , but find the structure find the fish !!!


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

I agree with find the FOOD find the fish. Sometimes the food is around structure sometimes not. Hence the importance of baitballs that we all see mentioned many times.


----------

